# PowerTap Joule in Garmin mount?



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

Is there anything available that will allow a Joule GPS+ to use a Garmin mount? I'm particularly interested in the combination Garmin/GoPro mounts. Thanks.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

If the circle is the same size, which it appears to be, I think the Rec Mounts ones will suit you well. They're a Japanese company with a clever mounting system that fits just about everything. They have both the standard 1/4 turn and also cross 1/8 turn mounting inserts that can be rotated any way you want and screwed down.

I use the Type 17 personally, which is an out front mount that replaces stem bolts.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

Well, that was interesting. I looked at their catalog at http://www.an-y.com/img/rec-mount-catalog3.pdf and also www.rec-mounts.com. Neat product, but I didn't see anything for an 1/8-turn system. I contacted them and received the following.


> Power Tap
> There is no setting.
> There isn't a person who uses it in Japan.
> 
> ...


My original inclination was that PowerTap was keeping third-party mounts off the market, but after contacting two mfrs and doing considerable searching it appears other than the Bar Fly their computer has too little market share to be of interest.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Well they certainly do have 1/8 turn mounts, I'm holding three of them in my hand right now. See picture below:









However looking at the barfly unit it appears as though the powertap mount is 45 degrees off. So this mount would work find holding the unit in a landscape fashion, but it won't work for portrait, like they say.


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

Nope. PT and Garmins don't work. At least the Joule GPS+ and the Garmin 510/520 mounts I had didn't.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

MMsRepBike said:


> Well they certainly do have 1/8 turn mounts, I'm holding three of them in my hand right now. See picture below:


Do you have a part number for those? Thanks.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

mtrac said:


> Do you have a part number for those? Thanks.


Yes, I have part numbers, I actually have some from years ago and some very recent. 

The part number for what's pictured is: Type 17
Type 17 comes with 4 bolts (some longer some shorter), 2 sets of different length spacers to match the bolts, 1 double mount that does the GoPro underneath and the insert on top for GPS units and it includes the GoPro mount attachment. It also includes a few of the insert plates. It should include both 1/8 turn and 1/4 turn ones. I think the one I bought a couple weeks ago had two 1/4 and one 1/8.

The part number for the 1/8 turn insert is: 1115 (older) or 0415 (newer), they look identical to me.

You can probably make this work with a Powertap unit provided two things:

The circle diameter is the same size between Garmin and Powertap
You drill two new holes and counter sink them just like the ones already there.

There's 4 holes and screws available for the top mount. You can simply add two more in the blank section between the existing ones allowing you to rotate it 45 degrees. Works in my head anyway.


----------

